# Flash Stock Firmware LG P500



## mohityadavx (Jul 2, 2012)

Hey!

The power off/lock hardware button on my cellphone is only working on hard pressing. I want to get it fixed by LG so I want to flash my phone with stock firmware. 

Here are my cellphone details - 
Model - LG P500
Version - 2.3.5
Kernel - 2.6..32.42 - franco kernel v18
Mod - CM 7.1.0 RC1 Thunderg-KANG

I have Clockwork Mod Recovery installed and ROM Manager Version is 4.3.13

Now my questions are

I saw a method to flash stock firmware using KDZ and I have also downloaded the firmware from official LG site but the version is 20D [ Link - *csmg.lgmobile.com:9002/swdata/WEBSW/LGP500/AINDBK/V20d_00/V20D_00.kdz ] Now my phone is using  old baseband so this 20D is new baseband or old baseband?

The other option is I had made a backup of my cellphone before flashing it with ClockWork in August 2011. Now the backup has these files



FILE NAME|FILE TYPE|SIZE
.android_secure|Disc Image File|18,371KB
boot | Disc Image File | 4,352KB
cache | Disc Image File | 25KB
data | Disc Image File | 1,86,985 KB
nandroid | MD5Checksum File | 1 KB
recovery | Disc Image File | 5,120 KB
system | Disc Image File | 1,94,067 KB


However when I run MD5 Checksum file it opens with Teracopy and says Test Failed  0 files match, 5 error(s)

Now what shall I do ?

Please Help me out


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 2, 2012)

This should help xda-developers - View Single Post - [HOWTO] Flash original firmware on P500


----------



## mohityadavx (Jul 2, 2012)

XTerminator said:


> This should help xda-developers - View Single Post - [HOWTO] Flash original firmware on P500



Thanks but I have already visited that thread the question is the available official firmware is v20D so this firmware is of new baseband or old baseband because if its new baseband then GSM wont work

Ok i flashed it and the log is exactly same as on internet but there is a problem my phone is stuck at Android logo?

Now it has official LG firmware can i ask LG to fix it?


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 2, 2012)

mohityadavx said:


> The power off/lock hardware button on my cellphone is only working on hard pressing. I want to get it fixed by LG so I want to flash my phone with stock firmware.



same problem 
warranty over so stuck like this forever



mohityadavx said:


> Now my phone is using  old baseband so this 20D is new baseband or old baseband?



new



mohityadavx said:


> The other option is I had made a backup of my cellphone before flashing it with ClockWork in August 2011.



restore it. If it doesn't work, mobile will get stuck in LG logo. Do a factory reset and try booting again. If it doesn't, flash back CM7. Then you have 2 options: 
1. Flash the stock firmware yourself and take it to service center
2. Take it to LG service center and ask them you want to update to GB. They'll do it. Once in GB, tell them your problem


----------



## Vyom (Jul 2, 2012)

Sam said:


> same problem
> warranty over so stuck like this forever



That's why I make sure not to use the power button more. I have an app to lock the screen. 



Sam said:


> 2. Take it to LG service center and ask them you want to update to GB. They'll do it. Once in GB, tell them your problem



That is one smart option indeed!


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 3, 2012)

Vyom said:


> That's why I make sure not to use the power button more. I have an app to lock the screen.


i have that app too but when using music player or sms i have to go back to center homescreen and then lock. not easy.


----------

